# Been working for three weeks still haven't received check



## Emoney88 (Sep 12, 2014)

I was suppose to have received two checks by now and still haven't. Been emailing uber like crazy and they cannot not explain to me someone help please. Is there a number to call?


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

No phone at Uber.

Just the black hole they call support.

Canned responses, no answers.


----------



## Emoney88 (Sep 12, 2014)

LAuberX said:


> No phone at Uber.
> 
> Just the black hole they call support.
> 
> Canned responses, no answers.


So what should I do not driving until I receive my check


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

There are no checks.

Did you set up direct deposit with Uber into your bank account?


----------



## Emoney88 (Sep 12, 2014)

Yes I setup dd.


----------



## UL Driver SF (Aug 29, 2014)

End an e mail requesting an answer in 24 hrs or you will file a complaint with the state.


----------



## Emoney88 (Sep 12, 2014)

Ok I will try that thanks. I was beginning to think this was a scam


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

Do you get a statement each week?

Did you have more than say $100.00 in fares each week?

If so, keep emailing sicklerville support, one day they may choose to answer.

It just isn't your day yet.


In my experience some emails never get answered.


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

Emoney88 said:


> Ok I will try that thanks. I was beginning to think this was a scam


It is.

Bait and switch, false advertising.... Scam pure and simple.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

Emoney88 said:


> Ok I will try that thanks. I was beginning to think this was a scam


Sorry to tell you this, all the people you picked up are in on it, You Got Punk'd


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

Even when Uber pays you it feels like they didn't.

So many hours for so few dollars.


----------



## Emoney88 (Sep 12, 2014)

LAuberX said:


> Do you get a statement each week?
> 
> Did you have more than say $100.00 in fares each week?
> 
> ...


Yes I received to statements saying they were processed and neither are in my account. And I already did phone deposit.


----------



## Yuri Lygotme (Jul 27, 2014)

Are you leasing a car from uber?


----------



## Emoney88 (Sep 12, 2014)

No my own car


----------



## LookyLou (Apr 28, 2014)

Confirm that the dd info is correct in your vault. Did you get the test deposits after you set it up. I think they send a couple of .01 .02 cent deposits to your account so that you can see it is working.

If you had a phone deposit, it will be deducted from your first deposits along with your $10.00 weekly phone data charge. Sometimes new drivers do not ern enough in fares to exceed these charges and therefore there is no deposit into account.

These are just a couple of thoughts on what might have happened. One thing with Uber and Lyft is they do pay like clockwork. Sometimes a day late at most on holiday weekends etc, but they do pay.


----------



## UberXNinja (Jul 12, 2014)

Emoney88 said:


> Yes I received to statements saying they were processed and neither are in my account. And I already did phone deposit.


Check with your bank as well. On my third or fourth week my bank held the funds because apparently my name was not included in the deposit. They told me to get Uber to fix that. I didn't do anything and haven't had a problem since, but it did happen that one time.


----------



## Worcester Sauce (Aug 20, 2014)

Emoney88 said:


> Ok I will try that thanks. I was beginning to think this was a scam


Uber scams are multitudinous...but they seem to generate pay statements in a timely fashion.


----------



## Worcester Sauce (Aug 20, 2014)

Worcester Sauce said:


> Uber scams are multitudinous...but they seem to generate pay statements in a timely fashion.


accuracy is another matter.


----------



## Emoney88 (Sep 12, 2014)

Ok thanks all got a email from a manger if should be in my account Tom fingers crossed


----------



## BLove (Sep 14, 2014)

My statement screen is blank. I just started this weekend and it had almost 20 trips. 
I know I need to pay the $10 data charge ( and I have an iPhone 5s, so it sucks), but what's up with the end of week statement.
Anyone else have a blank statement?


----------



## Emoney88 (Sep 12, 2014)

BLove said:


> My statement screen is blank. I just started this weekend and it had almost 20 trips.
> I know I need to pay the $10 data charge ( and I have an iPhone 5s, so it sucks), but what's up with the end of week statement.
> Anyone else have a blank statement?


No I haven't had that problem


----------



## OldTownSean (Aug 14, 2014)

It's been way too long ... I think you slipped thru the cracks and got screwed over even worse than the average driver.

That's pretty bad.


----------



## Emoney88 (Sep 12, 2014)

OldTownSean said:


> It's been way too long ... I think you slipped thru the cracks and got screwed over even worse than the average driver.
> 
> That's pretty bad.


Thr saying I will have both checks deposited Tom so hopefully that's tru.


----------



## OldTownSean (Aug 14, 2014)

Emoney88 said:


> Thr saying I will have both checks deposited Tom so hopefully that's tru.


Good luck! I hope they are truthing.


----------



## devin dolphin (Sep 20, 2014)

I got the deposits in my account already of .01. So I am trusting UBER to pay out next week. If the company doesnt pay and doesnt fix the problem nor bank can't do anything I would just quit until it gets resolved so I didn't lose out on funds.


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

Emoney88 said:


> I was suppose to have received two checks by now and still haven't. Been emailing uber like crazy and they cannot not explain to me someone help please. Is there a number to call?


I'm sorry, no one told you? We pay Uber to drive now. They should have told you that during your driver training session.


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

devin dolphin said:


> I got the deposits in my account already of .01. So I am trusting UBER to pay out next week. If the company doesnt pay and doesnt fix the problem nor bank can't do anything I would just quit until it gets resolved so I didn't lose out on funds.





devin dolphin said:


> trusting UBER


Bet that's the first, and last time those words ever leave your lips!


----------

